# New sides and no rear bumper



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW perfect fit


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i wonder where your old sides and rear went to... =p


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, those sides are a good fit, when will they be painted?. Also what's your plans for the rear?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> i wonder where your old sides and rear went to... =p


I don't know....IL?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> Hey, those sides are a good fit, when will they be painted?. Also what's your plans for the rear?


In 2 weeks I'm taking my car to the paint shop.....not sure yet about the rear bumper ....


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I kinda like this bumper though.







[/IMG] 
Are you going to stick with the white or not??


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I say get the extreme rear bumper to finish it complete and all the lines of the kit will flow together. I think the extreme is the 2nd best looking kit


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

91sentra said:


> I kinda like this bumper though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes some pear whitte


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> I say get the extreme rear bumper to finish it complete and all the lines of the kit will flow together. I think the extreme is the 2nd best looking kit


not big fan of the xtreme rear bumper


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got this bumper but too much work to install it by myself.I have to relocated the muffler and that will cost me like $90.00 or more and right now I'm saving money for the paint job


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

like the sides, the look so much smaller than mine, my GTR skirts are huge lol
BTW, why are you getting new skirts & rear bumper?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> like the sides, the look so much smaller than mine, my GTR skirts are huge lol
> BTW, why are you getting new skirts & rear bumper?


to get the xtreme look


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh i got ya. THe car looked good before, i guess now its gonna look even better.
What engine you got under the hood?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> oh i got ya. THe car looked good before, i guess now its gonna look even better.
> What engine you got under the hood?


he got a 1.6


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats what i thought


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> I got this bumper but too much work to install it by myself.I have to relocated the muffler and that will cost me like $90.00 or more and right now I'm saving money for the paint job


What bumper is that? Will it look good with the sides and front? Why not just have the shop install it for you? And what do you mean relocate the muffler?

Besides that, It looks all good. :thumbup:


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

91sentra said:


> I kinda like this bumper though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey where did you get this picture.. Thats my car


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've seen that picture many times on some websites.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yaeh ive seen that photo somewhere too.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I've seen that picture many times on some websites.


Personally I dont like that kit. I told the fabricator to take it off when done. It was the full bw2 kit. The other kits were the veilside style, type H side skirts, I like the cleaner r33 style kits and GTR.


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

I wanted to buy the same side skirts, to complete my front bumper (xtreme) but they are too expensive for my budget... 

The best price i've got so far is 425$(can) tx and shipping include... 


damn those side would look so good on my car lol http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=81313

So i'm probably just get a new paint... and get my trunk shaved...


----------

